# Disney bought Fox.



## Karma (Dec 14, 2017)

Thoughts?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2017)

will this get approved ?


----------



## Katou (Dec 14, 2017)

Fox.... wait really?


----------



## Karma (Dec 14, 2017)

I think Fox was bought for like 52 billion.


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 14, 2017)

So it actually happened, huh? Curious to see which of the FOX properties are going to be affected the most by it.
It must have cost Disney a lot though.


----------



## Katou (Dec 14, 2017)

does that mean X-men is.... *gasp


----------



## Arishem (Dec 14, 2017)

A few centuries from now, a Disney owned starship will deliver unsuspecting colonists to a perilous world.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 14, 2017)

At least I hope Ripley is among these colonists


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2017)

What's the catch?


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 14, 2017)

sooooo doctor doom, silver surfer and galactus in MCU when??


----------



## Katou (Dec 14, 2017)

Fantastic four ... its gonna look awkward if Cap decides to cameo in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2017)

Priscilla said:


> Fantastic four ... its gonna look awkward if Cap decides to cameo in there


It's already been rebooted and will probably be rebooted again.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2017)

I just decided to post the link since OP didn't.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2017)

Simpsons did it

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Son Of Man (Dec 14, 2017)

This means more superhero movies... ugh

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 14, 2017)

I've heard FF4 film rights isn't technically own by Fox just distribution rights. 

I just want to see Doctor Doom punk Thanos in the last second of Avengers 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2017)

House of Mouse = House Targaryen during Aegons Conquest
Bob Iger = Aegon I
Rupert Murdoch "the CEO who knelt" = Torrhen Stark
modern entertainment industry = Westeros

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 14, 2017)

RadicalMrR said:


> I think Fox was bought for like 52 billion.


In stocks.
A CEO seat.
And a promise to become the next Disney chief.

This is bad news, monopoly incoming.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> In stocks.
> A CEO seat.
> And a promise to become the next Disney chief.
> 
> This is bad news, monopoly incoming.


The deal still has to clear anti-trust personnel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2017)

Not much to say. Good luck to Hollywood. They will strangle other films chances in the cinemas. They've already done it with Star wars and will do it with Marvel next. So that's all we'll get. While spineless critics will tell us how good comic book film no 56 is.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2017)

*‘Deadpool’ Can Stay R-Rated at Disney; Other R-Rated Marvel Movies Are Possible*
Posted on Thursday, December 14th, 2017 by Jacob Hall

When Disney’s $52 billion deal to buy much of 21st Century Fox’s assets goes through, a lot of people are going to lose their jobs and the film industry will be shaken in ways that we can’t comprehend quite yet. But hey, at least Deadpool will get to call Iron Man a dick on the big screen, as God intended. Disney CEO *Bob Iger* addressed the red-suited loudmouth in the room, acknowledging that yeah, *Deadpool* is a Disney movie now and yeah, this could mean more R-rated superhero movies from the studio in the future.

In a call with investors (via The Hollywood Reporter), Iger suggested the idea of a “Marvel-R” label for future superhero movies that are made for adults-only audiences:
*
It [Deadpool] clearly has been and will be Marvel branded. But we think there might be an opportunity for a Marvel-R brand for something like Deadpool. As long as we let the audiences know what’s coming, we think we can manage that fine.*

We can say a lot about the Disney/Fox deal (and we will), but one thing is certain: Bob Iger is one hell of a businessman and Disney has bought Pixar, Marvel, Lucasfilm, and most of Fox on his watch. And as a good businessman, he knows that the R-rated _Deadpool_ grossed $783 million last year and that the R-rated _Logan_ grossed $616 million earlier this year. To shun R-rated superhero movies just because you control the squeaky clean Disney name would be foolish, especially since these movies could easily be released under one of the many, many banners that reside within the company at this point.

Of course, the question now is how Deadpool will coexist with the rest of Disney’s Marvel Cinematic Universe. The Marvel movies, while generally very fun and very good, adhere to a very specific and tightly regulated aesthetic. How do you slide this guy, who drops four-letter words with stunning regularity and constantly breaks the fourth wall, into a landscape populated by earnest characters who take themselves seriously and are very careful to never go beyond PG-13 in their super-heroic derring-do? Or do you just let Deadpool exist on his own and not take advantage of this newfound corporate synergy–

Ha. Nah. This is Disney we’re talking about. Expect to see the X-Men characters in the MCU by 2020. The question we _really _should be asking ourselves is whether or not Iger is serious about a “Marvel-R” and if he would actually sign off on a new movie as bleak and bloody as _Logan_. Who knows! I’m not convinced we’ll see anything that bold from Disney in the near future, but I’d love to be proven wrong.

Anyway, _Deadpool_ star Ryan Reynolds reacted to the the Disney/Fox news on Twitter with the tweet below, just in case you need a chuckle right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2017)

Awesome now we can get avengers vs the xmen and the Illuminati


----------



## Aeternus (Dec 14, 2017)

Doubt that would have affected Deadpool anyway to begin with. One of the reasons it did so well, was because of its rating. As they say, if it ain't broken...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2017)

*Disney's Acquisition Of Fox Should Give It 'Dragon Ball' Rights*


----------



## Glued (Dec 14, 2017)

So the movie rights to Ben Grimm now belongs to disney?

Not sure if I should be relieved or scared.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karma (Dec 14, 2017)

Weiss said:


> *Disney's Acquisition Of Fox Should Give It 'Dragon Ball' Rights*


Im not sure how I feel about this.

They have done a great job with marvel but manga wise has only been meh thus far.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 14, 2017)

Gabe said:


> Awesome now we can get avengers vs the xmen and the Illuminati



Oh hey you are right they can Finally Assembly the Illuminati...although Black Bolt definitely gets replaced by Captain Marvel. Kevin dont fuck with the Inhumans and it was a sausage club. And Namor might not make the cut. Even though you really do need the Lancer...

So Iron Man, Doctor Strange, Black Panther, Professor X, Mr. Fantastic and Captain Marvel.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 14, 2017)

Weiss said:


> House of Mouse = House Targaryen during Aegons Conquest
> Bob Iger = Aegon I
> Rupert Murdoch "the CEO who knelt" = Torrhen Stark
> modern entertainment industry = Westeros



All Will Kneel Before The House Of Mouse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 14, 2017)

*66* billion ..

what else was *66* ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glued (Dec 14, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> All Will Kneel Before The House Of Mouse.


Ben Grimm will never...oh shit nevermind.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 14, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ben Grimm will never...oh shit nevermind.



U will if you ever want a good F4 movie


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Glued (Dec 14, 2017)

Instead of WB, it should have been Bugs Bunny.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 14, 2017)

As expected everyone only thinks of their nerd cross overs as opposed to the consequences of this new monopoly birth.
Who is left to oppose?
WB and Universal? Sony doesnt make movies anymore.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 14, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> As expected everyone only thinks of their nerd cross overs as opposed to the consequences of this new monopoly birth.
> Who is left to oppose?
> WB and Universal? Sony doesnt make movies anymore.


Comcast and time warner by next year just you see


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 14, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Comcast and time warner by next year just you see


The end times are trully upon us.
Isnt the department of justice supposed to stop this?


----------



## Glued (Dec 14, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> The end times are trully upon us.
> Isnt the department of justice supposed to stop this?



They were supposed to stop the Exxon and Mobil merger, they failed.
They were trying to split Microsoft, they failed.

Shows just how money talks.

In the end times, Warhammer 40,000 will be the last Nerd Franchise not to be bought by disney.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 14, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Comcast and time warner by next year just you see



Hahhahahaha Then The Mouse Has Already Won The War Of Kings. 

No one fucking likes Comcast.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 14, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> The end times are trully upon us.
> Isnt the department of justice supposed to stop this?


Whose in charge currently? Exactly


----------



## Imagine (Dec 14, 2017)

Wow, we might get a Fantastic Four film that doesn't suck.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2017)

Ow that Disney owns Fox I wonder what will happen to Gotham and Lucifer since they are dc properties but fox had their rights. Will they let them continue or cancel them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 14, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> I am saying Disney will beat comcast I am done talking to your retarded ass notice nowhere did I say I wanted Disney to win just that will if comcast is the competition.


I always enjoy when your dumb ass gets cornered as usual and run away.

Comcast and Disney go head to head prior to the merger, and it's true they can't beat Disney after the merger if Comcast would merge with another conglomerate then the sky's the limit. Has nothing to do with Comcast PR either 

But you're too busy salivating at the mouse balls because it feeds you Marvel products


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 14, 2017)

Well maybe this means that we could finally get Gremlins Vs Predator cross over.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 14, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> In the end times, Warhammer 40,000 will be the last Nerd Franchise not to be bought by disney.


The nottingham lads are the only surviving hope. Also baswd Japanese people for making a law where Americans cant purchase their companies.

Also does sony even make movies these days?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> Well maybe this means that we could finally get Gremlins Vs Predator cross over.


Depends, fox own plenty Distribution rights but they don't own the franchise rights of many .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2017)

Also I can easily see Alphabet sit back and watch no one stop this merger, be like why the fuck are we trying to compete with Comcast? And just buy them over since precedence has been set


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Dec 15, 2017)

How negotiations went through:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 15, 2017)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> How negotiations went through:



Thanks for reposting these pages later?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 15, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> Also I can easily see Alphabet sit back and watch no one stop this merger, be like why the fuck are we trying to compete with Comcast? And just buy them over since precedence has been set


Yeah, at the end it’s probably going to be two big ass monopolies pushing their political agenda and having mediocre products because they got no competition.
Seriously why are people celebrating this?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 15, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> Yeah, at the end it’s probably going to be two big ass monopolies pushing their political agenda and having mediocre products because they got no competition.
> Seriously why are people celebrating this?


Because " the MCU just got bigger", I honestly wouldn't mind the much smaller ones merge but something like this I can see how the movie quality will drop off within the next few years


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 15, 2017)

gotta love that steady homogenisation and monopolisation of all popular entertainment media

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 15, 2017)

Disney

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2017)

Disney needs to buy Damaged Comics next

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Disney needs to buy Damaged Comics next


You can go fuck yourself with that, I rather take well written comics and animations over decent-good movies anyday


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2017)

Huey Freeman said:


> You can go fuck yourself with that, I rather take well written comics and animations over decent-good movies anyday



Sorry i cant. Comic book paper has a weird smooth and rough texture. I can’t fuck myself with that. I’d rather use a tissue or a used panty


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 16, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> Sorry i cant. Comic book paper has a weird smooth and rough texture. I can’t fuck myself with that. I’d rather use a tissue or a used panty


Used panty? This cuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 16, 2017)

What, exactly, is the purpose of this merger? Is not Fox sufficiently large and powerful to avoid being acquired by another company? Are there not laws to prevent this? Did not the government attempt to stop the Comcast/Time Warner merger, and would they not do so with this merger?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Dec 17, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What, exactly, is the purpose of this merger? Is not Fox sufficiently large and powerful to avoid being acquired by another company? Are there not laws to prevent this? Did not the government attempt to stop the Comcast/Time Warner merger, and would they not do so with this merger?



1. Fox owners (Murdoch-familiy) believes it would be more profitable for them in the long-term, and the offer was too good to refuse

2. As far as we know officially, Comcast pulled out cuz they felt the deal wouldnt benefit them


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 17, 2017)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> 1. Fox owners (Murdoch-familiy) believes it would be more profitable for them in the long-term, and the offer was too good to refuse



But why did they choose Disney? Do they not know that Disney already owns both Marvel and Lucasfilm? Why did they not choose someone else?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 17, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> But why did they choose Disney? Do they not know that Disney already owns both Marvel and Lucasfilm? Why did they not choose someone else?



Because Disney had the most money to pay them.

They do not care about anything other than money.

Anti-trust issues are up to the government, not the companies involved.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 17, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Because Disney had the most money to pay them.
> 
> They do not care about anything other than money.
> 
> Anti-trust issues are up to the government, not the companies involved.



If this deal works, it could lead to a situation where all entertainment is controlled by only a small number of powerful corporations, with no room for small and independent filmmakers, which, by the way, Walt Disney himself once was, and that is unquestionably a very negative situation.


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If this deal works, it could lead to a situation where all entertainment is controlled by only a small number of powerful corporations, with no room for small and independent filmmakers, which, by the way, Walt Disney himself once was, and that is unquestionably a very negative situation.



Yep, that's what the sensible of us are saying.

In 2016 Disney had a 26% market share while Fox had a 12% market share. Meaning that post-merger they'll be 38%. Over a third of movies in the U.S. will be by "Greater Disney".

Disney films grossed $3.0 billion while Fox grossed $1.4 billion. Their combined $4.4 billion gross will be larger than the GDP of .


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 18, 2017)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What, exactly, is the purpose of this merger? Is not Fox sufficiently large and powerful to avoid being acquired by another company? Are there not laws to prevent this? Did not the government attempt to stop the Comcast/Time Warner merger, and would they not do so with this merger?



you dumb robot. its all about the $$$$$


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 18, 2017)

They'e interested in making a big conglomerate. This way they now have  chance at owning online content and thus what people are watching and streaming in their homes and in the cinema. They want to control your media


DemonDragonJ said:


> If this deal works, it could lead to a situation where all entertainment is controlled by only a small number of powerful corporations, with no room for small and independent filmmakers, which, by the way, Walt Disney himself once was, and that is unquestionably a very negative situation.


The real issue is the practices of Disney. Where they will wreck smaller companies. They'e already doing it trying to keep star wars running in small cinemas for months thus edging out other smaller films.


----------



## NW (Dec 18, 2017)

Disney is fucking evil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 18, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Yep, that's what the sensible of us are saying.
> 
> In 2016 Disney had a 26% market share while Fox had a 12% market share. Meaning that post-merger they'll be 38%. Over a third of movies in the U.S. will be by "Greater Disney".
> 
> Disney films grossed $3.0 billion while Fox grossed $1.4 billion. Their combined $4.4 billion gross will be larger than the GDP of .


Are you implying that Disney should start buying island microstates so that cut out the middle man when filming tropical-themed movies?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Dec 18, 2017)

I love Disney so much

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Lance (Dec 18, 2017)

Fuck yes. Evil Lords. 

Rebels to fight them when?


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2017)

How does one land a job with Disney? 

srs btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Dec 18, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> How does one land a job with Disney?
> 
> srs btw



You get some kind of skill that is used in either filmmaking (e.g. editing) or the running of a giant corporation (e.g. accounting), and then you e-mail them your resume.

"Loving movies" is not a skill btw.


----------



## Pocalypse (Dec 18, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> You get some kind of skill that is used in either filmmaking (e.g. editing) or the running of a giant corporation (e.g. accounting), and then you e-mail them your resume.
> 
> "Loving movies" is not a skill btw.



awwww... because I was going to make a poster showing my love for Disney and send it to them.


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 18, 2017)

Good, will never see X-men and Fantastic 4 films always in the forests


----------

